# Scruffing?



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

This can be used as a correction, right? I tried scruffing once when he got in trouble, and not even in a harsh manner, but he literally yelped bloody murder. I had ferrets at one point, and scruffing with a little shake was a way to correct them.. so I know how to do it. If I tug on his scruff casually (when he knows he isn't in any kind of trouble), he doesn't give me any vocalization.. only if I try to do it when he knows he's in trouble. I don't hit him or anything, so I was wondering if he's just yelping to make me stop because he knows I won't scruff him when yelps when he's in trouble or.. could I really be hurting him THAT bad? Should I knock it off, or will that give him the impression that 'oh, she won't scruff me if i yelp like a madpup'?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He's probably yelping in surprise. What are you scruffing him for? Set him up for success.


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't remember what he did.. it was a while back. I do remember I only scruffed because he wasn't responding to a verbal marker and he knew what no meant.. and I brought the topic up because I was forum browsing and people were saying scruff and shake for correction. When SHOULD a scruff be used and should I even use it? If he is yelping in surprise, should I, if need be, make 'i'm about to scruff you' more noticeable?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I think too he's yelping out of surprise. Titan, 4 yrs, is a pretty solid dog when it comes to physical things.. runs into A LOT of things while play fetch.. knocks his head on many things in the house as well, all that clumsy stuff.. just yesterday, he took off out of a "down, stay" when we were working "down, stay" with distraction I was quick enough to catch him by the scruff and it scared the heck outa him and he yelped.. I know 110% that I didn't hurt him.. it just shocked him.. and because I don't do it often, thought he was in big trouble and flopped on the groun din the process, submissively. I jsut shook my head... big baby..  from what I was told when I got him, GSD are vocal with anything, so it didn't surprise me when I'd hear whines for no reason


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

My puppy did that too when I first gave him even gentle physical corrections. I did neck grab with finger pressure, not hard, but assertive with a "no," and he cried like a baby. I caught him pooping once and popped his butt and he screamed bloody murder. I really think it is a submissive thing like "I'm submissive, I swear, no need to hurt me!" I think too that backing down could be the wrong thing to do. If you don't like your results, change tactics, but always follow through; that is more important. I never back down from my dogs. I've had to decide I didn't like the scenario or outcome and change my method a few times though 

If it works, without hurting the dog/pup, and without creating fear, I personally don't think it's a problem.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

I do a side poke or jab (depending on type and size) if I need to do a physical correction.

Scruff was used as a puppy to pick her up and move her places, and is now used to help her up onto things... and as she gets older and is able to do all of that herself, it'll probably phase out completely and just be a fun thing to mess with.

It just seems like too much work to have to grab it as a punishment though... take too much time... unless they are trying to run away....

I dunno... I need a nap. I'm making no sense. Sorry.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm sure it was just a yelp of surprise; I doubt you actually caused him pain. Some dogs will yelp pre-emptively if they think they're in trouble.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

I would also agree, it was just a quick reaction that was unexpected. My females GSD is not vocal, but my male is very vocal!!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

kakarot said:


> This can be used as a correction, right? I tried scruffing once when he got in trouble, and not even in a harsh manner, but he literally yelped bloody murder. I had ferrets at one point, and scruffing with a little shake was a way to correct them.. so I know how to do it. If I tug on his scruff casually (when he knows he isn't in any kind of trouble), he doesn't give me any vocalization.. only if I try to do it when he knows he's in trouble. I don't hit him or anything, so I was wondering if he's just yelping to make me stop because he knows I won't scruff him when yelps when he's in trouble or.. could I really be hurting him THAT bad? Should I knock it off, or will that give him the impression that 'oh, she won't scruff me if i yelp like a madpup'?


 When I took my pup to the vet, they held him while they cut his nails. He made a sound like whinning/yellping. the vet said she won't let go of him tell he stops. She said he is doing it as a sign of dominance and if you let go when he does it, he wins. Just like if I hold my pup and he tries to growl or bite or even try to jump down , I have to wait tell he is calm down before I put him down. 2 reason, one he will think that if he does that I'll let him down . 2 it shows he is dominant if he gets his way. Kinda like crate training, don't go to them when they whine or they will do it every time. Grabbing his scruff is showing him who is boss and he will act out until your let go, or tell he realizes you're the boss ( dominant one/pack leader) don't let go tell he stops whining and holds still. Instead of grabbing his scruff you can lay him down on his side and use your fingers like Cain9 teeth and with soft but firm, hold him down on the back of his neck or side, tell he stops. don't let go Tell he stops and is quite , if you let go while he does it, then he wins.I had to do this to my pup when he wouldn't stop biting. Took a bit of times of him trying to growl/bark/ yip. now when he bites I'll do it to him and he doesn't put up a fight and he holds still. The second he stops let go. Might take a few times tell he learns you the pack leader 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

